# My Napa, Ca Outlet MAC Haul :)



## LoveMyMakeup (Mar 28, 2010)

I went to Napa, Ca today for a wine train tour and ended up at the Napa Outlets.  The store is called "cosmetics company store" where they sell all estee lauder products for 30-70% off retail depending on the item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))

Here's my haul:

Lipsticks:
Her Fancy/Pink Nouveau/Ahoy, There/Lollipop Loving
Palettes:
Shadowy Lady/Tone Grey/Fafi Eyes 2/Too Dolly/ Fresh Cut
Highlighter:
Female

I've been wanting Too Dolly and Fresh Cut palette since they came out and I am so happy I found them here.  This store definately has alot of discontinued items...bags, traincases, kits..I mean everything that you will not find at a regular counter.  So if your in Napa, check this store out


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely haul!  So happy to see Ahoy There, it was my very first mac l/s and I still love it!  The Shadowy Lady quad is also amazing.  Have fun!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Great haul! I love that flower-themed collab with Nordstrom last summer. The packaging is gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2010)

wonderful haul, Pink Nouveau is the best MAC l/s ever!


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 28, 2010)

YAY glad you found Too Dolly!


----------



## n_c (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

Great haul!! Love the lippies!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

fantastic haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love lollipop loving! it's my favourite mac lippie!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 4, 2010)

they had almost the exact stuff at my cco in virginia! too funny.


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## faetis (Apr 4, 2010)

wow, sweet haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice haul! I love my Shadowy Lady Quad and Too Dolly Palette. Also, Lollipop Loving l/s is so gorgeous! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

Woah, that CCO had Lollipop Loving??  Pretty awesome. Makes me want to Check my CCO for it. 

Fantastic haul. Esp. since you picked up some lipsticks I have been lemming lately.


----------



## feeorin (Apr 5, 2010)

great haul!
lovely palletes


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had too dolly sigh .....


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely haul! Enjoy


----------



## BlairW. (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my words I wish I had a cco here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your haulage, very nice stuff!


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

great haul


----------

